
How an old hacking law hampers the fight against online discriminationĺ - miraj
http://www.newyorker.com/business/currency/how-an-old-hacking-law-hampers-the-fight-against-online-discrimination
======
catscratch
> stay away from: in sales for 8-10 years.

There are definitely startups that do the "stay away from: in development for
8-10 years", however it's worded as "must be enthusiastic code ninja."

